# Update all ports except one



## xy16644 (Nov 22, 2013)

Currently one of my ports (cyrus-sasl-saslauthd) will not update. I have troubleshooted this port to death and now just accept that I cannot update it (I did create a post here: Problem with two ports and here: Cyrus SASL

So my question is, how can I update ALL my ports EXCEPT for the problematic one? Whats really annoying is that I will be updating 150 ports and then this one problematic port causes the updates to fail when it is reached. I'd like to avoid this is possible.

How can I achieve this, is there an ignore list with `portmaster?`

Thank you.


----------



## trh411 (Nov 22, 2013)

Suggest you look at portmaster(8) and check out the `-x` option.


----------



## xy16644 (Nov 22, 2013)

`portmaster -a -x cyrus-sasl-saslauthd-2.1.25` did the trick, thank you!


----------

